# Road Riding for Heavy Man



## barjd10 (Oct 26, 2013)

Considering road riding and looking for a budget bike the can handle my 273lb frame. Any suggestions for this budget buyer? I have been considering as a start the 700c Schwinn Varsity 1200 Men's Road Bike you can get at any Walmart to get me started (with the understanding that it will not last).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

barjd10 said:


> Considering road riding and looking for a budget bike the can handle my 273lb frame. Any suggestions for this budget buyer? I have been considering as a start the 700c Schwinn Varsity 1200 Men's Road Bike you can get at any Walmart to get me started (with the understanding that it will not last).


Most any frame will hold your weight. It's the wheelset that you have to be concerned with. Try to find double walled rims with 32 (minimum) but preferably 36 spoke counts wheels - or 32 (f), 36 (r).

Less (weight) being more, it's the lower priced bikes that'll more likely accommodate you.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

When I bought my new road bike I weighted 257 pounds. I found a neat little android app called "Lose It!". It is a fee and very handy calorie counting diet app... *there are many like it*. Diet and bicycling [exercise] caused the pounds to just melt off. My other tips:

Some author wrote in a piece I'd read that cyclist over 190 pounds should not stand when climbing. Some debate whether or not that is required but I waited till I was below 190 before I stood up while cycling.

The bigger the tires... _like the more spoke_... the more durable they will be. I even used thorn proof tubes... which are much thicker and more durable.

I also wore a cheapie heart monitor those first few months... and I discussed cycling with my doctor beforehand as well. 

A short ride or two... or a least a conversation... with an experienced cyclist can save you some inconveniences.... and even some aches and pains. 

Have fun!


----------



## davegp (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Guys
This is my first message posted on the site. Here I am again this time at the age of 56 and hovering around the 270lb mark. My first venture into road cycling was 3 years ago starting at an even higher weight, and after 6 months of torture cycling through winter months I am pleased to say that I successfully completed a 1000 mile extended trip between Lands End and John O'Groats, albeit over 14 days.

I have now set myself another 1000 mile goal, but this time allowed myself a 12 month prep time and the route will be Toulon South of France to London. I find I need the ridiculous challenge to focus the mind. That said when I actually get out on the bike I really enjoy everything about it. I am finding it tough to get started but hopefully with a few people to share a few challenges with and compare aches and pains it will become easier and easier.

If anyone would like to share the pain and the challenge with me, not necessarily from Toulon to London but from initially mounting the saddle to a level of self fulfilled success that would be great.

Nice to meet you all. I look forward to using the site and discussions that follow. Good luck to all beginners. Trust me if I can do it, the rest of you wont have any problems.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

davegp said:


> ..... when I actually get out on the bike I really enjoy everything about it. I am finding it tough to get started but hopefully with a few people to share a few challenges with and compare aches and pains it will become easier and easier.....


Even my 86 year old mother sometimes has to just force herself to go to the gym.

And... even though I always enjoy a bicycle ride... sometime I have to push myself to get on the bicycle and ride. I would imagine even Hugh Hefner... sometimes just doesn't feel like.... er... performing. 

Bicycling is as much fun as anyone can legally have in public. And the act of cycling energizes the cyclist. So nudge yourself a little... and have some fun.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Dave Cutter said:


> Even my 86 year old mother sometimes has to just force herself to go to the gym.
> 
> And... even though I always enjoy a bicycle ride... sometime I have to push myself to get on the bicycle and ride. I would imagine even Hugh Hefner... sometimes just doesn't feel like.... er... performing.
> 
> Bicycling is as much fun as anyone can legally have in public. And the act of cycling energizes the cyclist. So nudge yourself a little... and have some fun.


Plenty of times I feel like that. Most mornings but love it once I get out there. Went out to a concert last Saturday night and was out a little late and maybe ate and drank more than I should. It was tough to make the group ride Sunday morning but once I did it felt great. Was really amazedI had as much in the tank as I did that day.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

barjd10 said:


> I have been considering as a start the 700c Schwinn Varsity 1200 Men's Road Bike you can get at any Walmart to get me started (with the understanding that it will not last).


If the 35-pound, $275 bike at the link below is the one you're thinking about, a big fat no-vote from me. The paired-spoke wheels are totally unsuited to heavy-weight riders, and the quality of the welds on that frame may not be the best, what with lower-priced bikes often skimping on quality control.

Shop for the 700c Schwinn Varsity 1200 Men's Road Bike at an always low price from Walmart.com. Save money. Live better.

My recommendation is to add another $100 to your limit and get a decent on-sale 2012 entry-level second-tier (Raleigh, Felt for example) brand-name flat-bar bike from a bike store. That way, if anything goes wrong, they'll take care of you. With Wal-mart, you're pretty much on your own. You can bring a defective bike back and get another inferior bike in exchange, but what's the good of that?


----------



## davegp (Oct 26, 2013)

Perhaps trying to make the rides coincide with a journey to or from somewhere rather than making each one a training ride. I have tried training with a couple of riders who are far better than me and I either feel like I am holding them back or feel inadequate that I cant maintain their pace. I have been considering joining a local club but feel a little concerned that I will regard a Saturday or Sunday ride an imposition on the time I have to spare with my family. I would appreciate the view of others who may have gone through this previously.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

davegp said:


> .... I have been considering joining a local club but feel a little concerned that I will regard a Saturday or Sunday ride an imposition on the time I have to spare with my family....


Our kids our grown... it's just the wife and me now. But I still understand what your feeling. I've have also pasted on cycling... to do family/wife time. 

But one weekend when kids and grandkids were visiting I went out at the crack of dawn to get in a 25 mile ride. They were all having breakfast when I returned. I didn't realize till months later that it had made a real impression on my step-son and his wife. They rethought their own fitness... and made new choices. Now the whole family bicycles together. 

Time management may actually be the biggest difference between successful.... and average... or less. It may not be easy to do-it-all. But it would be a poor example for the children to forego adult fitness and exercise.


----------



## MikeWMass (Oct 15, 2011)

davegp said:


> ..... the route will be Toulon South of France to London....


The channel crossing should be interesting!


----------



## MikeWMass (Oct 15, 2011)

wim said:


> If the 35-pound, $275 bike at the link below is the one you're thinking about...


If you click on details in your link, the shipping weight is 6.91 pounds!:thumbsup:


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

MikeWMass said:


> If you click on details in your link, the shipping weight is 6.91 pounds!:thumbsup:


Thanks, I've been looking for a reasonably-priced light bike! Just ordered it, can't wait to pick it up at my Wal-Mart store just 3 miles down the road!


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

I suggest a touring bike. I will have stout wheels (typically 36 spoke 3x), and be built in other ways for a person + a lot of gear. So good for a big person with no gear.

A used trek 420 is probably in the right price range.


----------



## huber (Sep 19, 2013)

"Some author wrote in a piece I'd read that cyclist over 190 pounds should not stand when climbing." 

Please tell me this is a joke. If I had read this before i bought a bike, it would have deterred me form the sport. Im glad i didn't see it because at 205 I love riding and jump out of the saddle, to climb, all of the time.


----------



## davegp (Oct 26, 2013)

MikeWMass said:


> The channel crossing should be interesting!


 Mike I will do my best to keep peddling. But unless Eurotunnel give me special dispensation to cycle through the Channel Tunnel, that might be a period of forced R&R.


----------



## davegp (Oct 26, 2013)

davegp said:


> Mike I will do my best to keep peddling. But unless Eurotunnel give me special dispensation to cycle through the Channel Tunnel, that might be a period of forced R&R.


Dave thanks for the well earned kick up the backside. I do currently ride to and from work get out for a ride a couple of times a week on a short circuit, just need to ramp it up to get more miles under my belt over the winter.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

huber said:


> "Some author wrote in a piece I'd read that cyclist over 190 pounds should not stand when climbing."
> 
> Please tell me this is a joke. If I had read this before i bought a bike, it would have deterred me form the sport. Im glad i didn't see it because at 205 I love riding and jump out of the saddle, to climb, all of the time.


As is the case with so many facets of cycling, subjective plays a role. 

Here's a link you may find of interest:
CYCLING PERFORMANCE TIPS -


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> I suggest a touring bike. I will have stout wheels (typically 36 spoke 3x), and be built in other ways for a person + a lot of gear. So good for a big person with no gear.
> 
> A used trek 420 is probably in the right price range.


Put down the pipe, it's a 520. 

I picked up a used 520 for about $400. I've invested about $600 into it to get the ride that I want. It's not my favorite bike to ride, especially off road, but I know that it will support me wherever I take it and that is what counts. It's also surprisingly fast and light for a "touring" bike.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Dave Cutter said:


> When I bought my new road bike I weighted 257 pounds. I found a neat little android app called "Lose It!". It is a fee and very handy calorie counting diet app... *there are many like it*. Diet and bicycling [exercise] caused the pounds to just melt off. My other tips:
> 
> Some author wrote in a piece I'd read that cyclist over 190 pounds should not stand when climbing. Some debate whether or not that is required but I waited till I was below 190 before I stood up while cycling.
> 
> ...


Lots of good advice here... I'd rep, but I have to spread it around.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

headloss said:


> Put down the pipe, it's a 520.
> 
> I picked up a used 520 for about $400. I've invested about $600 into it to get the ride that I want. It's not my favorite bike to ride, especially off road, but I know that it will support me wherever I take it and that is what counts. It's also surprisingly fast and light for a "touring" bike.



I did note the wink.

I said 420, the model previous to the 520, purely on the price I assumed was being talked about. I think the 520 is a better choice being newer, but will cost a bit more, obviously. 

There MIGHT be a surly long haul trucker out there for a decent price, but they will be few in numbers. Other touring bikes are out there too. But the treks will be out there in large numbers, presenting more options for a stout low price ride.


----------



## STBW (Aug 27, 2013)

When I first got back into riding, I was just a bit heavier than you were and had many of the same concerns. I would actually make a suggestion of going with a gran fondo style bike or perhaps even a flatbar road bike at first. If you are in a true racing position, you are going to be putting a lot of strain on your lower back and could end up having some problems. 

As someone else states, you will also need to check the wheelset for how much they are capable of holding. Have a conversation with your local bikeshop instead of a Walmart because in the long run, buying from them will save you a lot of money down the road (they often offer free tuneups and discounts on other equipment when you buy a bike directly from them).


----------



## joeljudd (Sep 15, 2013)

I think if you are really starting out biy something cheap and comfortable. Once you have put on a couple of hundred miles you will have a better idea of what you want and you will be in better shape. I started this last spring at around 270 pounds and rode a Walmart mountain bike. This lasted me till this fall when I finally bought my road bike. Since this spring I lost over 40 pounds and now know what I want in a bike. Now I own a Fuji Sportif 1.3c.


----------

